# Wii games for a 4-5 year old ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just got one for the little one and wife and wondered if there are any suitable games for a 4-5 year old boy ?, i was thinking of something like bowling etc (as i know he plays this at nursery)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

wii sports comes with the wii buddy, and includes ten pin bowling as one of its games :thumb:

Look into the "disney" range of games: cars, epic mickey, puss in boots, toy story etc.

all are highly rated and should be safe/playable for a younger kid.

also the lego range of games are worth a look, my wee nephew loves them (hes 6) :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm looking at one of the Dance games. Our little one is nearly 5 and 'plays' the sports game / sking on the wii board etc


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

my lad enjoys
just dance
ben 10
wii sports
mario world


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mick said:


> wii sports comes with the wii buddy, and includes ten pin bowling as one of its games :thumb:
> 
> Look into the "disney" range of games: cars, epic mickey, puss in boots, toy story etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers, do all Wii's have sports with them ?!, I havent received it yet but there wasn't any mention of sports with it ?, it's got a wii fit board bundled with it .


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i bought my wii when they were first out, but wii sports was in the box alongside the wii, and im pretty sure it still comes with it :thumb:


----------

